# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Небрежность в сексе. Четыре ситуации

## Irina

*Небрежность в сексе. Четыре ситуации*

Вроде бы странно говорить о понятиях аккуратность и небрежность, когда речь идет о сексе? А вот и нет. Если рассматривать вопрос широко.

*Ситуация первая: бытовая*

Излишне говорить о чистоте тела, запахах, от этого тела исходящих, и прочем. Все мы люди цивилизованные и для большинства подобные вещи уже аксиома.

При этом в отношении других вещей, связанных с чистотой, случаются проколы. Некоторые холостяки со стажем не слишком часто меняют простыни на своем ложе. Или возьмем курение в постели.

Некоторые любят подымить до или после любовного акта. В принципе, в этом нет ничего особо предосудительного. Этот момент раньше часто тиражировался в кино. Даже в замечательном фильме "Москва слезам не верит".

Но вот задымленная комната, не опрысканная никакими специальными средствами, и плохо пахнущие окурки возле использованных презервативов - неприятные мелочи, сильно подрывающие романтику.

А еще бывают девушки, боящиеся испортить в постели прическу или размазать косметику, предварительно наложенную на лицо. Что тоже, конечно, способно вызывать, по меньшей мере, удивление.

*Ситуация вторая: физический аспект*

Помните народную присказку: "вставил, вынул и пошел"? Сейчас она не имеет особой актуальности, ибо наш народ уже в течение многих лет образовывается на тему секса. Тем не менее, встречаются порой как мужчины, так и женщины небрежные в сексе.

 Необременительный секс по принципу "только бы отделаться", когда партнеры не тратят особых душевных и физических сил, а также не включают в дело минимальную долю фантазии, встречается чаще у пар с уже установившимися многолетними отношениями. И с этим надо бороться.

*Ситуация третья: слова*

Имеются в виду те, которые предшествуют каким-то действиям: поцелуям ли, объятьям или чему-то большему.

Порой молчание - это тоже проявление сексуальной небрежности. Да и неумелые словесные грубости приятны далеко не всем.

Но некоторых, кстати, возбуждает нецензурная лексика в процессе любовного акта.

Другая крайность. В определенных культурах спрашивать девушку о том, можно ли ее поцеловать, считается моветоном. Ибо кавалер должен сам это чувствовать. Среди некоторой же части американского общества принято было раньше (не знаю, как сейчас) спрашивать: "А можно я теперь положу тебе руку на бедро, а можно теперь обниму за талию?" В нашей стране подобные вопросы звучат нелепо.

*Ситуация четвертая: контрацепция*

Это понятие неизбежно всплывает, когда речь идет о сексе небрежном и сексе аккуратном. Не зря же есть неофициальные термины - "безопасные дни", "опасные дни". Их вычисление не самый надежный метод контрацепции. Если вы и ваша девушка полагаетесь исключительно на этот метод, то можете готовиться к «Дорогой, я беременна». Самым надежным считаются презервативы, но они тоже, случается, рвутся.

Прерванный акт для мужчины - верх аккуратности в сексе. (Но и он, к слову, не гарантирует стопроцентной защиты.)

Если партнеры относятся к предохранению небрежно, в итоге имеют нежелательные последствия. Ибо "авось" в данном случае слишком часто не срабатывает.

Men's Life

----------


## Irina

Интересно, а какие ещё небрежности не допустимы в сексе?

----------

